# Lance, Levi & Horner coming to race in Nevada City Sunday!



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

I never thought these guys would be racing here in my little town. Full story here
http://www.theunion.com/article/20090617/NEWS/906169972/1066&ParentProfile=1053


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

I am going to be there. Just hope i can find a spot to see him. When he was in Sacramento I could almost touch him when he went by on the prolog. That was a great event! :thumbsup:


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

*I'm going to be there*

I live outside of Auburn. We booked a room at a bed and breakfast on Broad St. It's my Fathers Day present. We can watch the race from the porch of the B&D, Should be fun.


----------



## SwooshDaddy (May 8, 2009)

Anyone know if the course is fan friendly with the amount of people expected to show up?
With a one mile course, I'm curious if it's worth the drive or not...


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

bubbad3 said:


> Anyone know if the course is fan friendly with the amount of people expected to show up?
> With a one mile course, I'm curious if it's worth the drive or not...


Yes, it is a hilly course and very fan friendly. No idea how many will show up.


----------



## mellowyellowCJ7 (Sep 19, 2008)

I wish I could have gone. From the pictures on Velonews, it looks like it was a big carnival.

Someone from our club had a photo moment with Lance.


----------



## Merlin (May 6, 2002)

It was AMAZING! I think everyone in our town has hundreds have incredible photos,what a day! I was right there when he did the autograph, he was talking to Lance then some little girl asked for an autograph and then I guess he asked Lance to sign as well. Here is a link to a video of the race if anyone has the time to watch

http://nevco.granicus.com/MediaPlayer.php?view_id=5&clip_id=463


----------



## robwh9 (Sep 2, 2004)

*Looks like I'm racing against Lance and Levi in August...*

-- along with Dave Wiens and Tinker Juarez -- at the Leadville Trail 100 mountain bike race in Colorado . They'll probably halve my time. I suck.


----------

